# Bait Deployment



## Bud2290 (Sep 26, 2012)

I know this topic has been beat to death, but I am still in the rookie phase. Has anybody ever heard of people using the inflatable rafts to deploy baits? An yes I am aware of the zodiacs but they are not cheap, nor is this hobby by any means ha. I had a wilderness system tarpon 120 and didn’t like the way it handled the surf. I was just curious if anybody knew if the inflatable rafts, like pictured, were any count in the surf. I have heard many people talk about the ocean kayak scrambler xt and how well it did in the surf. I would love to pick an older jet ski and run baits out with that, but I do most of my fishing at night and would have to wire up lights to run it at night. I just figured I would ask on some input before I make another mistake.


http://www.pbsboatstore.com/sevylor...feed=Froogle&gclid=CJHbmNzqnL0CFWEV7AodCEoA9g


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

It just takes time in yak to feel at ease when running baits. Spend time in the surf as much as possible! Being smacked from behind by waves in the dark and thrown sideways and flipped sucks!! Practice coming in backwards so you can see and prepare for the waves. Usually a couple strokes forward will keep you straight in even fairly large waves. Good luck! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you really wanna run baits with a large hook on an inflatable raft?? Think that over again. Sure you can put a cork over it, tape, clear tubing, etc. But nothing will always keep it from possibly puncturing the raft.

I was spooked at first about a yak and dark ocean, still am at times. But when you do buddy teams it really helps. Once you get dumped in the dark a few hundred yards out you have a new found respect for the ocean. 

Got putt around and get used to the kayak. Go with buddies and go at night too. Respect the ocean and know that she will own you whenever she wants.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Just had a revelation!! Buy a rc/ quad copter. Just fly it out!
Would really stick to dump a 3-400 dollar machine in the ocean.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

bchadcherry said:


> Just had a revelation!! Buy a rc/ quad copter. Just fly it out!
> Would really stick to dump a 3-400 dollar machine in the ocean.



What about a potato launcher...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I didn't think my tarpon was that bad in the surf. It's quick and maneuverable. Try a little more practice and gain that confidence. You got it.


----------



## Bud2290 (Sep 26, 2012)

I appreciate all the help guys. Justin, yea trust me I have thought about it and I got dumped about 200 yards out at night. That’ll make a man gun shy quick!!! And if your not religious, you will become very quickly haha!!! This is why I had to ask to see what other guys are doing to get baits out. I know just about everybody uses the yaks to get baits out there. South Alabama Slayer they make launchers haha. I can only imagine what the law would say to ya firing one off around midnight, swat would be rolling up on you haha. ThePitt I like the kayak a lot, it probably is a confidence challenge for me.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh trust me, I got dumped in the dark in heavy surf and it is not fun. I was panicking. Kind of like the saying "you won't find an atheist in a foxhole." Lol. That was me. So scary. Really makes you look over things ans understand the ocean.

Just get a yak and come out with us one night. We'll go out with you, show you how to rig yak with bait etc to make for an easy drop. The confidence and fear will be there, but with others it makes it a lot better. 

Kind of like if I get dumped or attacked I'm taking ugly1 with me lol


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok so I was kidding earlier, but am glad I came across this as. I as I just acquired 2 reels. Pompano joe is going through them now. I just bought terminal tackle to make my leaders. So I'm almost ready to go for the first time. 

And I had in my mind I would just yak out. Obviously it isn't as easy as it appears in my mind! Will be hitting some of you up for my first night out.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just let us know. It gets better with time. Get over that hump and you'll be throwing on the life jacket and running bait no problem. The fear etc is still there but you get used to it. Daytime, piece of cake. Night time 2am....little spooky. Never yak out at night without someone there.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Oh trust me, I got dumped in the dark in heavy surf and it is not fun. I was panicking. Kind of like the saying "you won't find an atheist in a foxhole." Lol. That was me. So scary. Really makes you look over things ans understand the ocean.
> 
> Just get a yak and come out with us one night. We'll go out with you, show you how to rig yak with bait etc to make for an easy drop. The confidence and fear will be there, but with others it makes it a lot better.
> 
> Kind of like if I get dumped or attacked I'm taking ugly1 with me lol


Thanks Justin! If you get attacked I'm paddling all the way to the dunes before I even look back!! It has taken me about a year to get used to taking off into the dark gulf in the middle of the night and I still can't say that it does not spook me a bit! I still hear the theme music for jaws every time. You just have to make sure you have a plan in place and go for it! It's always nice to have a wingman! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gotta have a wingman. Adds a little reassurance and help just incase something were to happen whether it's being flipped, lose paddle, or need assistance unclipping bait etc. Don't wanna be out there by yourself if something happens.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

This seems like it would be a neat thing also...air powered shark bait launcher, thought it might be worth a look. Enjoy!

http://www.delmarvanow.com/VideoNetwork/1049435830001/Surf-Fishing-Bait-Launcher


----------

